# Les Presento mi Perro Robot.



## oskr (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola que tal, bueno una imagen dice mas que mil palabras, les dejo el link de un robot que creamos en la universidad véanlo primero.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRg5G2xoYVk&feature=youtu.be

Bueno este robot se llama SSBot4.1, lo que vieron es solo la parte de control corporal ya que falta la parte de procesador de información, o sea falta algo así como el cerebro principal. Se los describo rápido es un mecanismo de 12 ejes de libertad, tiene  4 micro controladores 16f84a cada uno controla 3 servomotores (una pata). Un micro controlar 18f4550 que es el encargado de movimientos, este tiene conexión USB, Serial y una especie de puerto paralelo muy rudimentario que creamos para hacer la comunicación entre el maestro (18f4550) y los cuatro 16f84a. Usamos la ya famosa técnica "divide y vencerás " jaja.

Los micro controladores se programaron en lenguaje C con el compilador SDCC,

Para la creación de secuencias de movimientos, se creó una aplicación bajo el compilador Qt de nokia, aquí hacemos la creación de secuencias y se guardan en una memoria eeprom que se comunica directamente con el 18f4550 por USB. En estos momentos nos encontramos en un 60% del proceso de creación. 

Me gustaría saber si conocen alguna cámara serial, o si tiene información del uso de un mouse óptico como cámara, se que estas son cámaras de 15X15 pixeles. Algún circuito probado de ultrasonido, ya tengo uno pero creo que no anda bien.  

Como ven? , Se aceptan sugerencias, muchas gracias.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola compa!

Felicitaciones por tu trabajo,tiene muy buena pinta!

No se como realices el control , pero si apenas vas empezando checa algo de equilibrio estático.
Te ayudará bastante ya que tu robot solo puede mover una pata a la vez para mantener el equilibrio.
El control de los servos lo podrías hacer con un solo micro , o por lo menos 8 por micro,esto se logra si los controlas secuencialmente ya que el refresco de los servos es cada 50Hz máximo.

Sobre cámaras seriales , venden varias en sparkfun

Sobre el pic16F84A se que mucho empezamos con este micro y tenemos gran apego y confianza  pero la verdad esta obsoleto.Te recomendaría pasar por el 16F1828.

Saludos!


----------



## oskr (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola electroconico, muchas gracias.

Bueno te comento, es verdad que en el video se muestra un problema de equilibrio, ya que las dos secuencias se las enseñamos al robot (por así decirlo), 15 minutos antes de filmar el video, por lo que con las prisas no lo hicimos a conciencia. Creamos una aplicación de PC en la que vamos desarrollando las secuencias, si nos gustan las descargamos en el robot, al igual podemos abrir dichas secuencias y cambiar algo aquí o a ya, y reguardar.

El robot puede mover los 12 servos al mismo tiempo, es verdad cada uno cumple sus 50Hz, o sea  50 siclos de 20ms, pero, si pero, al mover los 12 servos nos hace unos transitorios endemoniados en la fuente de alimentación (aclaro tenemos dividida las fuentes potencia y control como debe ser). Dichos transitorios los solucionamos con unos buenos capacitores electrolíticos, llegamos a dicho valor con una formulita creo si no mal me acuerdo era, Cap = I.total /V.picopico.(espero no decir alguna tontería). Al solucionar estos transitorios  todo jalo bien,  así que solucionamos el problema  y pudimos  mover los 12 al mismo tiempo. (Nuestra fuente de poder es de 5V a 14 A, y la fuente para la circuitería es una pila recargable de 9V a 1200 mAh) 

La forma en que comunicamos los 4 16f84a con el 18f4550 es muy especial (jajaja bueno no tanto, es rara), creé una especie de comunicación tipo paralelo, estaba muy inspirado, y se hiso magia, creando un protocolo muy rudimentario pero eficaz, tanto que es eficaz al 100% (creo jaja), tienes razón, por que gastar en tantos micros?, bueno hubiera usado el 18f4550 para todo y seria mejor, menos circuito y un poquito mas de código, pero, en un solo 18f4550 ocupo la comunicación USB, la serial y hasta la I2C, zaz que royo no, a si que opte por evitar el problemas de tiempos, y de aquello y del otro, y usamos la frase “divide y vencerás”, bajamos el trabajo de uno y se lo repartimos a otros.   

Y pues los 16f84a aquí son muy comerciales y económicos, y pues eso satisfacía nuestras necesidades. Preguntare por el 16f1828 estoy de acuerdo, ya hay que cambiar.


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2012)

oskr dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si conocen alguna cámara serial, o si tiene información del uso de un mouse óptico como cámara, se que estas son cámaras de 15X15 pixeles. Algún circuito probado de ultrasonido, ya tengo uno pero creo que no anda bien.
> 
> Como ven? , Se aceptan sugerencias, muchas gracias.



ultrasonido  por si choca
para corta distancia cm no se necesitan tantos mhz 
si que hasta con sonido sirve solo que se escucha 

y para el equilibrio un interruptor de  mercurio  o varios para que el perro sepa si se cae o un 
 potenciometro con pendulo dependiendo de lo mas facil de programar


----------



## electroconico (Ago 22, 2012)

Te comentaba lo de equilibrio estático porque cuando hice un proyecto,realice lo mismo que tu , en un soft de la pc iba ajustando las secuencias conforme me parecían correctas y esas cosas,pero lo más fácil era meter todo en una matriz para determinar la posición de cada servo...etc.

Les va a ir bien en su proyecto , ya lo tienen muy avanzado , y les aseguro que de ahí aprenderán mucho que después aplicaran a otros trabajos ya de una manera más depurada.

Saludos!


----------



## oskr (Ago 22, 2012)

muchas gracia electrónico, investigare lo del equilibrio estático se oye bien, y pues esperamos también que todo marche bien, aunque como todo proyecto tarde o temprano algo se complicara, y créeme no  dudare acudir con ustedes, gracias



hola analogico, como mencionas para las distancias hemos comprado unos sensores ultrasónicos, ahora hay que buscar un buen circuito, mi experiencia es casi nula con estos bichitos, y pues lo de la cámara, lo hemos pensado para detectar formas o movimiento, como lo vamos hacer?, no lo se, pero unas tasas de café y unos días completos nos darán la respuesta (jaja soy muy positivo verdad). Y con respecto al interruptor de mercurio, en estos momentos estamos jugando con eso. Hicimos una tablita de 1cm cuadrado con sus pistitas, y una gotilla de mercurio se ve bien hasta pa presumir, tiene sus detalles, pero funciona. Ahora hay que ver lo de la cámara serial. Alguien sabe algo de ese tema.


----------



## analogico (Ago 22, 2012)

oskr dijo:


> mcon respecto al interruptor de mercurio, en estos momentos estamos jugando con eso. Hicimos una tablita de 1cm cuadrado con sus pistitas, y una gotilla de mercurio se ve bien hasta pa presumir, tiene sus detalles, pero funciona. Ahora hay que ver lo de la cámara serial. Alguien sabe algo de ese tema.








sobre el interruptor de mercurio mejor compralo
recuerda que el mercurio es toxico


----------



## robotmovil (Sep 2, 2012)

Felicidades por el proyecto.

Yo recomiendo mi teoría de que es más fácil controlar con un teléfono móvil que con un PC debido a su ligereza y su autonomía. Además incorpora cámara.


----------



## oskr (Sep 3, 2012)

hola que tal robotmovil, se oye bien lo del celular, e visto algo de programacion en Android y no es muy diferente, solo tengo que averiguar algo del manejo de periferios externos con el celular, no se talves la comunicacion USB o otra, me interesa tienes algun ejemplo o tutorial, algo de informacion, gracias


----------



## oskr (Sep 3, 2012)

robotmovil dijo:


> Felicidades por el proyecto.
> 
> Yo recomiendo mi teoría de que es más fácil controlar con un teléfono móvil que con un PC debido a su ligereza y su autonomía. Además incorpora cámara.



No seas malo, dame informacion sobre esto


----------



## robotmovil (Sep 4, 2012)

Para hacer que un móvil con Android se comunique con el mundo exterior hay dos formas comerciales que yo conozca. Una con Arduino. Puedes montar un controlador de Arduino que reciba por USB órdenes de un PC o de un móvil. Pero la que yo uso es con la tarjeta IOIO. Esta tiene interfaz USB y BlueTooth con el móvil. Lo venden en https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10748?
y otros distribuidores. Tiene entradas y salidas analógicas, digitales y PWM. No me parece adecuado para el control PID de un servo por ejemplo, pero si para dar órdenes de más nivel.
  En este hilo que empecé les muestro mi mucho menos complejo coche controlado por el móvil 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/vision-artificial-75240/
También tienen el código de un sencillo analizador de imágen basado en OpenCV (sin nada ioio)

Espero que lo encontréis útil.


----------



## oskr (Sep 5, 2012)

robotmovil dijo:


> Para hacer que un móvil con Android se comunique con el mundo exterior hay dos formas comerciales que yo conozca. Una con Arduino. Puedes montar un controlador de Arduino que reciba por USB órdenes de un PC o de un móvil. Pero la que yo uso es con la tarjeta IOIO. Esta tiene interfaz USB y BlueTooth con el móvil. Lo venden en https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10748?
> y otros distribuidores. Tiene entradas y salidas analógicas, digitales y PWM. No me parece adecuado para el control PID de un servo por ejemplo, pero si para dar órdenes de más nivel.
> En este hilo que empecé les muestro mi mucho menos complejo coche controlado por el móvil
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/vision-artificial-75240/
> ...



Ok. entiendo, lo que me intereso mas fue que puedes conectar el usb del telefono a al Arduino, con eso me quedo, en lo personal no me gusta el Arduino, para mi es mejor desarrollar el hardware, conocer hasta a ultima tripa, y asi hacer algo que algun dia pueda negociar sin optaculos.
Es cuestion de investigar sobre las librerias USB de Android, y jugar un poco con unos micros, pondre manos a la obra. gracias


----------



## Melghost (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola, oskr. ¿Te sobran 3 entradas analógicas libres?
En mi proyecto estoy utilizando esto:
http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1246
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0038/9582/files/MMA7361L.pdf?1282525052
Con esto, mi muñequito sabe si está quieto o en movimiento, en qué postura, si lo has lanzado al vacío o lo has golpeado... Funciona muy bien. 100% recomendable.


----------



## oskr (Sep 7, 2012)

Melghost dijo:


> Hola, oskr. ¿Te sobran 3 entradas analógicas libres?
> En mi proyecto estoy utilizando esto:
> http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1246
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0038/9582/files/MMA7361L.pdf?1282525052
> Con esto, mi muñequito sabe si está quieto o en movimiento, en qué postura, si lo has lanzado al vacío o lo has golpeado... Funciona muy bien. 100% recomendable.



Hola que tal, si si me sobran 3 analógicos, estaba pensando precisamente en algo a si. gracias ahora sabré cual buscar, si es muy comercial?, mas o menos cual es el precio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2012)

lindo perro,pero no lo escuche ladrar ¡¡¡
buen proyecto,felicitaciones ¡¡¡


----------

